# CAPE TOWN | Green Point Urban Park



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

so it is completed now?


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

Most of it, the future plans a tennis centre, eco- centre and some other elements.

The fields will be upgraded soon.


----------



## Andrew_za (Feb 3, 2009)

Urban Park to the right


Mo Rush said:


>


----------



## Andrew_za (Feb 3, 2009)

Free to walk through, available for hire


Mo Rush said:


>


----------



## Diggerdog (Sep 24, 2008)

Lets get some photos here of the finished product - it is an absolute jewel!


----------



## Andrew_za (Feb 3, 2009)

It is finished. Grass is green, streams are full


----------



## Andrew_za (Feb 3, 2009)




----------



## briker (Aug 21, 2008)

a very successful project. Great for the city


----------



## Afton (Oct 31, 2011)

Nice and full of nature beauty and i like it. 
This is really full of beauty and amazing city. 
If you have more information on this topic share with me detail and facts. 
Thanks for share nice information.


----------



## AAndreAA (Jul 17, 2011)

...


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

Looks beautiful but was the the land before that development a public green area? Because now it looks like the largest part of it was turned into a certainly secluded golf court for members only. If that is the case I can't really like the development as it effectively means turning public parks into private parks for the effluent.


----------



## Andrew_za (Feb 3, 2009)

^^
Prior to the urban park development, the area housed old sports fields.

The current stadium site used to be part of the golf course. As you can see, a large portion was removed in order to accommodate the new world cup stadium.

*Entrance to the park is free.
*Drinking water is available along walk/running routes
*The park also hosts many events. One of the past events was a gala dinner for the opening of the South African Parliament, seat in Cape Town.


----------



## Diggerdog (Sep 24, 2008)

No, The public has not lost any space - it has been reconfigured into a beautiful facility for everyone, stunning actually.
And anyway, the fields that were there before were dodgy, full of litter and just very ragged.
So you can love this park - it is a jewel.


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

Thanks for these clarifications. In this light, I think this park is a very good development. There is no question about it being beautiful of course.


----------



## Diggerdog (Sep 24, 2008)

Thanks Slartibartfast - we are looking forward to the city growing around this green area now, so that it matures into a real Urban Park.


----------



## Andrew_za (Feb 3, 2009)

Park and golf course


Lydon said:


> jtresfon on Flickr


----------

